# A fast, easy, healthy way to eat oatmeal



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Overnight Oatmeal

INGREDIENTS
1 container (6 oz) greek yogurt, any flavor
1/4 cup uncooked old-fashioned or quick-cooking oats
1/4 cup fruit (see ideas below)

Instructions:
In container with tight-fitting cover, mix yogurt and uncooked oats. Stir in desired fruit.

Cover; refrigerate at least 8 hours but no longer than 3 days before eating.

Passionate Overnight Oatmeal: Stir in 1/4 cup raspberries.

Energized Overnight Oatmeal: Stir in 1/4 cup mandarin orange segments.

Positive Overnight Oatmeal: Stir in 1/4 cup pineapple pieces.

Harmonious Overnight Oatmeal: Stir in 1/4 cup diced kiwifruit.

Relaxed Overnight Oatmeal: Stir in 1/4 cup blueberries.

Romantic Overnight Oatmeal: Stir in 1/4 cup sliced grapes.

Stir-ins German Chocolate Cake Overnight Oatmeal: Stir in 1 tablespoon chocolate chips and 1 tablespoon unsweetened coconut. Calories 250 (Calories from Fat 70); Total Fat 8g (Saturated Fat 5g, Trans Fat 0g); Cholesterol 0mg; Sodium 0mg; Potassium 140mg; Total Carbohydrate 38g (Dietary Fiber 3g); Protein 8g

S'mores Overnight Oatmeal: Stir in 1 tablespoon chocolate chips and 2 tablespoons miniature marshmallows. Calories 240 (Calories from Fat 40); Total Fat 4.5g (Saturated Fat 2g, Trans Fat 0g); Cholesterol 0mg; Sodium 5mg; Potassium 110mg; Total Carbohydrate 42g (Dietary Fiber 2g); Protein 8g

Bananas Foster Overnight Oatmeal: Stir in 1/2 sliced banana and 1 tablespoon chocolate chips. Calories 280 (Calories from Fat 40); Total Fat 4.5g (Saturated Fat 2g, Trans Fat 0g); Cholesterol 0mg; Sodium 0mg; Potassium 320mg; Total Carbohydrate 50g (Dietary Fiber 4g); Protein 8g

Peanut Butter Cup Overnight Oatmeal: Stir in 1 tablespoon each chocolate chips and peanut butter chips. Calories 270 (Calories from Fat 70); Total Fat 8g (Saturated Fat 3g, Trans Fat 0g); Cholesterol 0mg; Sodium 30mg; Potassium 150mg; Total Carbohydrate 42g (Dietary Fiber 3g); Protein 9g


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

tsrwivey I like oatmeal and the recipes sounds great, but there's no cooking involved?


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds wonderfully easy. I wonder about using milk instead of yogurt?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

The enzymes in the yogurt are probably what the oatmeal soft.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Enchant18 said:


> Sounds wonderfully easy. I wonder about using milk instead of yogurt?


There is a thread on here where someone mentioned making overnight oatmeal with milk in the refrigerator. It works fine.  I occassionally do this at work so I have it ready at breaktime without waiting for a microwave. Thermos oatmeal works good too, just put milk or hot water in thermos with oats and it's ready when you are.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you for the the reply. I am going to try it out.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Granola*

Anybody makes their own granola ,free from added junk and over sweet, I make it with my own dry fruit add some nuts wheat germ and you have a power house full of fibers and nutrients, great for snacks and emergencies.
Vacuum pack makes this a easy carry food item.


----------

